# Games in Danger



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a list of games that maybe in danger of never seeing the light of day. Which of the following games do you wish to see make it off this list?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have to say I remember Huxley being shown what seems like an age ago, and being pretty hyped for it. Its been in development s long now though I've pretty much given up. The Duke Nukem dev team must have all jumped on board to help with this title when Duke got cancelled


----------

